# Cheap steaks have me in a quandry!



## jswordy (May 15, 2012)

Local grocery is running its semi-annual USDA Choice whole ribeye special... $4.99/lb. and they cut them as thick as you like. Now that I have a nice stack of thick-cut steaks, which Sweetpea Farms wines should I try first?



This is the kind of quandry I LIKE! I like it so much, I'll probably go back there tomorrow and buy some more. Sure beats $8.99 and up!

I'll start with a red ... can't go wrong with a red ...


----------



## g8keeper (May 15, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Local grocery is running its semi-annual USDA Choice whole ribeye special... $4.99/lb. and they cut them as thick as you like. Now that I have a nice stack of thick-cut steaks, which Sweetpea Farms wines should I try first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah....that is a nice dilemma to be in.....well, who says you have to have only 1 bottle of wine???...or 1 steak for that matter???....roflmao....


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2012)

Malbec goes good with a steak, or Muscadine Noble or Elderberry


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2012)

OMG just give me the steak! A little olive oil on it and some seasoning and throw 'er on the grill! Yum!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 15, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> OMG just give me the steak! A little olive oil on it and some seasoning and throw 'er on the grill! Yum!


 
Ditto!!

Thinking dinner tonight


----------



## ffemt128 (May 15, 2012)

That was dinner on Mother's Day. Of course, I had to do baked potatoes, and tigre prawns on the grill as well. Veggie was corn on the cob. Couldn't be beat. It was definately a top nothch meal IMHO.


----------



## g8keeper (May 15, 2012)

forget the olive oil...lol...season it up with a little season salt, garlic powder, onion powder, and black pepper....toss it on the grill and cook to a nice medium rare....dayum.....making myself hungry now thinking about it....lol...


----------



## jswordy (May 16, 2012)

Allow steaks to come to room temperature, salt and pepper (using a grinder). Place steaks on grill over charcoal, cook the first side 7 minutes. Cook the second side 5 minutes. Comes out medium-rare. Enjoy.

I bought 3 whole ribeyes yesterday, probably gonna buy two more today. With the steaks in the feezer, I will be good to go for months. Timing's perfect, we just used the last steaks from the last time they had this sale. It doesn't come along very often.


----------



## roadpupp (May 16, 2012)

I'll give my two cents. I got this recipe from Steven Raichlan's BBQ book. (or the Weber BBQ diary, I forget) Everyone who tastes this marinade raves about it and most ask for the recipe. 

1/2 cup Olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 TBS Worcestershire
1/2 Lemon squeezed
1/2 Tsp dry mustard
2 cloves of garlic minced
Fresh ground black pepper 

Marinate 2-8 hours, no more than that. 

It shouldn't need any sauce or salt, just perfect off the grill!! 

Try it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## jswordy (May 16, 2012)

I like mine nekkid. :: With wine. LOTS of wine. But then the steak is actually optional when it comes to lots of wine. Now I am thirsty.


----------



## pjd (May 16, 2012)

roadpupp said:


> I'll give my two cents. I got this recipe from Steven Raichlan's BBQ book. (or the Weber BBQ diary, I forget) Everyone who tastes this marinade raves about it and most ask for the recipe.
> 
> 1/2 cup Olive oil
> 1/4 cup red wine vinegar
> ...


 
This is what I use except I add 1/2 cup of my Jalapeno-Shiraz wine. It was made from a cheap Paklab Shiraz kit and 100 Jalapenos. The best steak marinade ever!


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2012)

Man, we ate the first 2 of those steaks Sunday, almost 2 inches thick and medium rare toward the rare side with just salt and pepper on them, cooked over charcoal on a Weber. Good Lord, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven! Cut 'em with a fork.


----------

